# Comparison Between Private Medical Colleges of Pakistan



## adilshaikh348 (Jun 11, 2011)

I want to apply in a private medical college in Pakistan. I'm thinking of colleges given below,
Isra University Medical College, Hyderabad.
Shifa Medical College, Islamabad
Foundation University College of Medicine, Islamabad
Liaqat National Medical College, Karachi.

Which one is better? Can you plz rank them?


----------



## adilshaikh348 (Jun 11, 2011)

adilshaikh348 said:


> I want to apply in a private medical college in Pakistan. I'm thinking of colleges given below,
> Isra University Medical College, Hyderabad.
> Shifa Medical College, Islamabad
> Foundation University College of Medicine, Islamabad
> ...



The names may not be correct the way they actually are, but if you know about these college then it doesn't matter!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

adilshaikh348 said:


> I want to apply in a private medical college in Pakistan. I'm thinking of colleges given below,
> Isra University Medical College, Hyderabad.
> Shifa Medical College, Islamabad
> Foundation University College of Medicine, Islamabad
> ...


Shifa is no doubt 2nd best medical college of Pakistan after Aga Khan.

Foundation & Liaqat are also among good options, but i don't consider Isra that good..


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for starting this thread adilshaikh! #happy

I am going to go ahead and move it to the Pakistan section so that more people can find it.


----------



## adilshaikh348 (Jun 11, 2011)

anas90 said:


> Shifa is no doubt 2nd best medical college of Pakistan after Aga Khan.
> 
> Foundation & Liaqat are also among good options, but i don't consider Isra that good..


okay and what about Bahria Medical and Dental College Karachi


----------



## Tofayel (May 6, 2011)

We should try to admit into a world recognize college/university. Isra University Medical College, Hyderabad would be a good choice.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

i don't think Bahria to be as good as Shifa, Foundation or Liaqat.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Can you guys please rank these medical colleges in Lahore.LMDC,CMH,SHALAMAR,FATIMA MEMORIAL,RASHID LATEEF.I intend to give usmles so keeping that in mind which is better,plus what is the procedure to apply in govt.med schools on foreign seats as i studied in Pakistan but have US nationality?if some one can guide that will be a real help.


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I am also looking for the same information.


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone having some idea??


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

amerhch said:


> Can you guys please rank these medical colleges in Lahore.LMDC,CMH,SHALAMAR,FATIMA MEMORIAL,RASHID LATEEF.I intend to give usmles so keeping that in mind which is better,plus what is the procedure to apply in govt.med schools on foreign seats as i studied in Pakistan but have US nationality?if some one can guide that will be a real help.


[h=3]study my thread;

Ranking of private medical colleges in lahore.[/h]


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Anas,

thanks once again. Your posts are extremly informative and beneficial .Have you got any idea what was the last year merit for Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Med college?

I have read it in one of your posts that from this year Sheikh Zayed will be taking govt. quota its means it ll nationalized and taken as govt. college (so obviously the merit ll be increased)???

Can you please tell where could we find result lists( I mean prof. results) for different medical colleges affiliated with UHS so that we could have an idea about academic standards of those colleges.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

thankU for appreciating my efforts.

last year local merit in Sheikh Khalifa was 77.514, here is the link of its merit list;

Second Merit List 

yeah! in government sector merit is extremely high, for upcoming session merit in Sheikh Khalifa will be round about 84-85%.

for result lists, as well as A-Z information about admission, visit University of Health Sciences website, here is its link of latest 1st year prof result;
http://www.uhs.edu.pk/images/1stmbbsp1a11.jpg

but do keep in mind; academic standards can never,ever be judged solely from results................why?
for answer, you need to consider an example;

CMH is best ever private medical college of lahore, with complete facilities & highest merit, but their prof result is 91%, compared to a low standard college; Avicenna with 100%...........just because Avicenna admin make the students work very hard.


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

anas90 said:


> thankU for appreciating my efforts.
> 
> last year local merit in Sheikh Khalifa was 77.514, here is the link of its merit list;
> 
> ...


Thanks once again Anas!

Could you please provide links for other professional exams (2nd , 3rd, etc ) as well held by UHS (sorry I tried to find "images" section at UHS website but the link does not open further)

Yeah you are right merit and a reputed name ONLY does not always guarantee good results.I was surprised to find that among the top 3 positions in UHS examinations 2 of them were taken by Private and relatively newer colleges .


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks anas90 it really is helpful.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Muaaz said:


> Thanks once again Anas!
> 
> Could you please provide links for other professional exams (2nd , 3rd, etc ) as well held by UHS (sorry I tried to find "images" section at UHS website but the link does not open further)
> 
> Yeah you are right merit and a reputed name ONLY does not always guarantee good results.I was surprised to find that among the top 3 positions in UHS examinations 2 of them were taken by Private and relatively newer colleges .



here is the link of UHS prof results page;

..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..
http://www.uhs.edu.pk/images/finalmbbsa11.jpg
http://www.uhs.edu.pk/images/secondProfmbbs.jpg
http://www.uhs.edu.pk/images/3rdprofmbbsa11.jpg

& yeah! this time UHS positions surprised every1.


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks a lot anas!


----------



## adilshaikh348 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey guys, you mean Bahria is not good as compared to Isra Hyderabad, Liaqat National Karachi, Foundation Islamabad and Shifa Islamabad right???


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

adilshaikh348 said:


> Hey guys, you mean Bahria is not good as compared to Isra Hyderabad, Liaqat National Karachi, Foundation Islamabad and Shifa Islamabad right???


According to HEC ranking 2012; ranking of medical universities of Pakistan is as follows: 



Aga Khan University, Karachi 
University of Health Sciences, Lahore 
Dow University of Health Sciences, Karachi 
Isra University, Hyderabad 
Khyber Medical University, Peshawar 

HEC Ranking Of Universities In Pakistan 2012 - Latest


----------



## adilshaikh348 (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh, Isra University Medical College Hyd is better than Liaqat National Medical College?


----------



## adilshaikh348 (Jun 11, 2011)

plz tell me about some good private medical college of karachi and islamabad


----------



## Moiz93 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Friends, Please help me out.*

Please rank the following universities: 
CMH, Shalamar, Fatima Memorial, Lahore medical and Dental college, Foundation University Islamabad. 

and i didnt do too well in MCAT. Do i still have a chance of getting into any of these universities.


----------



## CookieRaider (Sep 24, 2012)

Moiz93 said:


> Please rank the following universities:
> CMH, Shalamar, Fatima Memorial, Lahore medical and Dental college, Foundation University Islamabad.
> 
> and i didnt do too well in MCAT. Do i still have a chance of getting into any of these universities.


You can get into LMDC pretty easily and Foundation university too I guess.
Shalamar has shown good results during the past two years. 
I ain't sure about FMH.
And well merit for CMH is always high.
Best Of Luck!


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

i have 77.64% aggregate. i know i'll easily get admission in shalamar and sharif but i m looking to get admission in cmh fmh and sheikh zyed what are my chances here??


----------



## Moiz93 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Many Chances.*



blazeadeel said:


> i have 77.64% aggregate. i know i'll easily get admission in shalamar and sharif but i m looking to get admission in cmh fmh and sheikh zyed what are my chances here??


77.64% is a really good aggregate, you can get in CMH, FMH( last time aggregate including their test was 74%) very easily just do well in their own tests. 
For Sheikh zayed, they dont require MCAT. They have their own set up, you have to appear for NTS. 
50% weightage is for this test and 40% FSC & 10% Matric. 
Best of Luck


----------



## Mansoor Ahmed (Oct 8, 2012)

Where does Muhammad Medical College Mirpurkhas stands comparing to these Universities, is it okay if i do MBBS in MMC and internship abroad?


----------



## abbottonian09 (Aug 4, 2011)

do doubt shifa is best


----------

